# Orthotics



## cameron_highlander (10 Oct 2006)

I just got my new pair of orthotics (couldn't get the doctor to sign me off on a new pair of boots :'(, she seemed more concerned about getting to her lunch break then doing anything for me, stupid civvie doctors). 

Anyways, what is the entitlement for orthotics in the CF? Anyone I know with orthtotics through the CF has 2x pairs, I only have one. 

And finally, how do I get signed off on getting my own (decent) boots, or getting the CF issue Magnums? I have completely flat feet....so I'll take everything foot-wise that I can get (mostly for future reference mostly, I'm still in the training system and therefore less likely to be allowed good boots).


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Oct 2006)

I am not sure about Base policies but I wear them too.  I got 2 pairs, and I go in for a refit every 2 years.

Ref the boots, the drill here in Halifax is...

1.  Get orthodics.
2.  See if they can be worn in issued boots (mine couldn't).
3.  Get chit for non-issue boots if required. (I have never seen anyone with orthodics able to wear them in the Mk IIIs or CWW boots.)

The Magnums (or Bates here in Halifax now) boots aren't standard issue with Orthodics, you only get them IF you can't wear the orthodics in the issue boots...

Hope this helps some.


----------



## medicineman (10 Oct 2006)

I wear my orhtotics quite well im my MkIII's and Wet Weather ones - because the pedorthist made them to fit my boots.  There is a list of medical diagnoses/conditions that allow you to be chitted for special footwear and it changes with the wind.  As a general rule, flat feet isn't one where it is the default to go to boots first.

MM


----------



## Spring_bok (13 Oct 2006)

Mine fit the Mark 3s quite well.  I wore magnums for a while found them to be without any support.  Great for riding around in the turret all day but not so good for any amount of walking or marching.  Some people swear by them but in the end I found the Mark 3s to be overall more functional.  I used tennis balls shape the boot and accommodate for the added thickness of the orthotic.


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2006)

I have dealt with many pairs of orthotics and purchased boots in my time. In your case I see that you are a ULO. I assume that they have you set up with a civvy doctor to see?

If so bring his chit into your supporting CF med facility so that they have a copy and can note it on your med docs. Ask them to fill you out a military chit saying you wear orthotics. Take that chit into your supporting clothing facility. Clothing will have you try on MkIII (which most people who wear orthotics DO NOT fit into...but they have to try). If your orthotics do not fit into MKIII they will purchase you a civilian boot to accomodate them (regs clearly state that this boot can not be mesh sided - but some bases don't buy footwear IAW the regs - one day they will get audited and answer for that).

Then they will try you out in the Wet weather Gortex boot which DOES in fact accomodate approx 95% of orthotics, simply by removing the insole that comes with them, inserting your orthotic and trying on various sizes. As the WW boots come in approx 70 sizes with differences in mere mms, you should find that these will work for you. If not, clothing will purchase you a gortex boot as well for wear. 

Actually you'll get 2 pairs of each type of boot. Keep your chit in your wallet and make sure clothing puts a copy into your clothing docs so that if you ever lose yours you can whip down and get another copy. This will also assist them in purchasing new boots for you when the initial pairs they buy you wear out and need replacing.


----------



## honestyrules (14 Oct 2006)

Sorry to say PIPER, but MUD RECCE MAN had it all explained (and bang on) in his previous post. I've been through this also and that was the way to go! 

Furthermore, ARMYVERN, being quite the SME at this, her advices are quite bang on too...


----------



## armyvern (14 Oct 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> I actually got my foot evaluation done at the CFB London MIR, and they had me down for one pair of orthotics. Not two. I got my orthotics here in Guelph, and I got them fitted into my boot, but again, I have wierd feet, and it fits....but not very well (my feet are alot higher up when I have the orthotics, and I think the MK III boot sizes only work for length and width, not height).
> 
> So best advice is, call the MIR again, get them to get me my second pair of orthotics and then explain the boot situation? Is there an CF document explaining orthotic entitlements etc? Because almost everyone who works there is a civvie, and they can't even manage to return my calls when I call, much less anything else.
> 
> I'm not in too much of a rush, but I do CAP this coming summer so I want my footsies to be in tip top condition for it.



Piper,

I don't know what the entitlements are for orthotics as they are a medical area. But after you get them, that's when the footwear comes into play which is my department.

The CFB London MIR should give you a simple sick chit just like the one you get for sick leave etc. They should write something in the big blank portion of the chit (where they normally write any MELs) that says something like... "member is required to wear orthotics."

That's it. They are not going to write you a chit that says "member must have boots purchased" because they don't necessarily know whether or not your orthotics are going to fit in issued boots or not.

A chit that says "member is required to wear orthotics" is clothing stores' go-ahead to try you into boots while you are wearing your orthotics. If the issued boots don't work...that same chit is their authority to purchase you boots that will work with your orthotics. Most fit into the WWB (due to the larger assortment of sizes/widths available in them). Most do not fit into MkIIIs because they come in a lesser variety of sizes and depths such as you have mentioned. This IS normal. Supply sees it every day.

If your MkIIIs do not work for you with the orthotics in them...tell the sup tech at clothing that...and they will purchase you other boots that work.


----------

